# Can I play audio thru USB on this thing?



## kramdrol (Mar 25, 2012)

... or am I gonna have to get a damn ipad to play music through an external DAC and stereo?


----------



## buxtahuda (Jan 31, 2012)

kramdrol said:


> ... or am I gonna have to get a damn ipad to play music through an external DAC and stereo?


Um, haven't tried USB. Interesting thought, I just use the 3.5mm jack and the mHDMI as needed. I suppose I may start looking into it as an alternative to the 3.5mm jack since it doesn't offer the best sound.

Also, XDA and transformerforums.com seem to be rolling pretty good with this device.


----------

